# Mouse skipping a lot



## Sockarms (Jul 15, 2011)

I started up my computer today and noticed things were running a bit slow. Ran some scans and came u empty, I also noticed my mouse was skipping as well. 

I'm really confused as to why everything is running slower laggier and with less fps in games all of the sudden.

I've also been getting emails to my email about a WoW account I don't have and that's making me think I may have a virus but this also might be my hardware just being silly...

wasn't sure which forum to put this in but my main problems are.

1 computer drastically slowed down 

2 Mouse skipping

yet agin sorry if this is in the wrong spot feel free to move/close it if it's wrong


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Just some thoughts:

> - When was the last time you restarted your system?
---
> - Take a look in Task Manager to see what process is taking up all your resources.
---
> - Use MSCONFIG to disable some startup programs, maybe you have too many.
(Start, type 'msconfing' tap enter, go to Startup tab, disable some startup programs).
---
> - When was the last time you cleaned your system, either physically or virtually? (Compressed can of air to clean dust of system components/running software programs to delete temp/junk files and perform a disk defrag).
---
> - Have a good read of: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/is-your-pc-running-slow-532075.html
> - If you strongly suspect a virus/malware, then:

Read and follow the instructions from: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

Then post in: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

